
Show HN: Gymmmr, a social network for finding a workout partner - alashley
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gymmmr.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gymmmr.com&#x2F;</a><p>Gymmmr is a social network that enables people to find partners and friends to workout with. Users enter their diet information, goals, and fitness program and are able to search for other users with similar interests&#x2F;routines.<p>As the front page says, the goal of Gymmmr is to build community one gym at a time. Another useful feature of the app is that it enables users to find personal trainers who may specialize in helping them achieve their unique diet and fitness goals.<p>By default, users are shown users in their city and state since proximity is an important factor given the goals of the application.<p>Gymmmr is still under development but will be full released within the next couple of weeks.<p>Enjoy!
======
thomasedwards
Great stuff! I’d very seriously look into getting an SSL on your site as soon
as you can. I personally wouldn’t be comfortable putting my date of birth,
address, or a password into an insecure site. Separately, I’d also question
why you needed a date of birth without context. Good luck!

~~~
alashley
Thanks Thomas! I will definitely implement SSL ASAP. You're right, date of
birth isn't really relevant for an app like this.

Thanks for your feedback!

